# Don't Mess With Papa



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2018)

Little bit told me today she was going to brew up a potion to turn me into a frog. Showed her that Papa had a couple of tricks up his sleeve 

Not nearly as good a job as @Cheryl did in her miniature series, but this was only a quick one for fun. Definitely will be aware of the costume before I try this again. What a PITA.

View attachment 164010


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2018)

You even got the shadow of the foot! Nice touch with that.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You even got the shadow of the foot! Nice touch with that.



 Thanks Dean, I'd like to claim it was planned.........but the simple truth is even a blind pig finds an acorn every now and then. Shot this on the concrete drive, while she was jumping around like a wild child. When I did the selection, the shadow was there so it got included


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 3, 2018)

What a treasure you have here! Well done. She sure is a cutie!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks @JustJazzie we were playing around having fun.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2018)

Well done, sir!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Well done, sir!



Thank you! Started sorting through all the shots from today. Might have a few keepers. She's at the age that she's like a leaf in a hurricane. Everywhere at once.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 3, 2018)

Fun, fun fun!  Great job too   Love her costume and can relate to the leaf in a hurricane.  Had the 2yo today and pinning her down for a photo is harder than the pups.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Fun, fun fun!  Great job too   Love her costume and can relate to the leaf in a hurricane.  Had the 2yo today and pinning her down for a photo is harder than the pups.



She and I were locking horns today, but when in her serious voice she told me she was going to turn me into a frog, It was time to quit. Mimi changed her clothes and I took her for a 4 wheeler ride in the woods. Always another time for photos.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 3, 2018)

Can't wait 'til she shows you her flying monkies! 

Great shot smoke, having fun is what it's all about.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2018)

Adorable. Simply adorable!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 4, 2018)

... Nice one........


----------

